# Firefox 3



## VirginiaHuguenot (Mar 21, 2008)

Mozilla says Firefox 3 ready for prime-time - Yahoo! News (March 20, 2008)


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 21, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Mozilla says Firefox 3 ready for prime-time - Yahoo! News (March 20, 2008)



Cool!


----------



## Seb (Mar 21, 2008)

SemperFideles said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> > Mozilla says Firefox 3 ready for prime-time - Yahoo! News (March 20, 2008)
> ...



It runs good, but it is *technically* still in beta.

If you need to use any 2.x add-ons you might want to wait or check for updates on them first. Some of the ones I use are still incompatible with 3.x

But the PB still works great.


----------



## Quickened (Mar 21, 2008)

i am tempted to grab the beta version. This is neat news thanks for sharing this


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Mar 21, 2008)

Seb said:


> But the PB still works great.



When it comes right down to it, isn't that really what we all desire in a web browser?


----------



## panta dokimazete (Mar 21, 2008)

Did ya'll do a full uninstall first or does it take care of that for you?


----------



## Seb (Mar 21, 2008)

panta dokimazete said:


> Did ya'll do a full uninstall first or does it take care of that for you?



3.x doesn't do an uninstall of the previous version. It leaves it fully in place.

It installs in a separate folder makes 3.x the default.

I would leave the old version on the PC until you given 3.x a good hard test drive and you're sure it's ready enough for you. If you hit a problem / bug that's unacceptable, you should be able to uninstall 3.x and revert back to 2.x without a lot of heartache.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Mar 21, 2008)

Cool - thanks!


----------

